# unOfficial unReview - Salt Marsh Heron 18 and Lithium 18 by Capt. Jan ‘Curmudgeon Emeritus’



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

unOfficial unReview - *Salt Marsh Heron 18 and Lithium 18* by Capt. Jan ‘Curmudgeon Emeritus’

_“Logic will get you from A to B. Imagination will take you everywhere.”_ Albert Einstein

Recently a perfectly relaxing camping trip was interrupted by an opportunity to inspect the Salt March Heron 18. An unexpected twist was a Lithium 18 showing up to the party for a side by side comparison. It was a full on Walker vs. Morejohn battle royal! Wait, that’s a bit much...

It’s been a while since I’ve done any unReviews. What follows are my thoughts on two similar yet unique 18’ skiffs designed by what I would argue are the two most influential skiff designers of our time, according to the internet. 

Presidents Day weekend is my annual father-son camping trip. Good food cooked poorly over a campfire. Nature as your alarm clock, and hours casting at trophy snook and trout that wouldn’t bite. Causing me to say things under my breath that would make a sailor blush. “What was that Dad?” nothing son… just contemplating the beauty of our surroundings. 

This year we decided to camp on a spoil island on the Indian River Lagoon near Ft. Pierce. We’ve camped on these islands in the past and it’s a great time. Spoil Island camping is one of those unique experiences that repurposes a by-product of progress (dredging to create boating and commerce lanes) and turns them into small ecological jewels. I would encourage a look at [http://spoilislandproject.org] for more information and resources for your next camping trip.

A few weeks before our trip I rang Mel from Salt Marsh/Ankona to see if he had time for me to check out the newly released Heron 18. Afternoons on the IRL can be slow for fishing and this would be a great opportunity to break up the doldrums. Mel, as always, was accommodating and on this occasion had a bit of a surprise up his sleeve.

Mel rang my phone while my son and I were plugging shorelines in a futile attempt to chase down spooky fish. Since we were close to the boat ramp, we waited for him. He dropped the Heron 18 into the water and idled over. 

My initial impression was “Wow, Mel went off and built himself a flats boat!” 

A bit of perspective here. When asked about his philosophy for boat building Mel’s principals have always been straight forward. Build affordable, quality skiffs, period. Note “skiff”, not Blockbuster Hollywood budget flat$ boats with more bling than a Nelly concert. The unique selling proposition of a skiff is ease—ease of use, ease of affordability, ease of cleaning and general ease to live with. 

To illustrate this, consider the following. It’s no secret that I own a 1996 Scout 192. It’s not a skiff, not a flats boat or bay boat. It was originally designed to be a hybrid flats/bay boat. It is a boat that does everything well but no one thing exceptional. Comfortable for long runs across a bay but heavy due to a 54 gallons of fuel. Another byproduct of the weight is the thought of trying to pole the beast leaves my back quivering. Sometimes it won’t go shallow enough due to limitation of the trolling motor. Finally, because of how I store the boat and what I remove while not in use it makes spur of the moment decisions to just go fishing or boating complex. A ‘skiff’ by comparison is a boat that doesn’t require a committee decision to get out on the water. 

Thus my surprise at the size of the Heron 18. From a distance the Heron looked much larger than any current Walker design. As he closed in though, it became clear that perceptions at distance are not reality up close. Some may carelessly characterize the Heron 18 as a longer version of the current Heron 16. This is not the case. Important lesson for those who make snap judgements based on pictures on an online forum. 

The profile looking towards the bow is wide and stable, however, slide around to the stern and the Heron narrows to a profile of a technical poling skiff with a rounded transom. In effect, the Heron has broad shoulders and narrow hips (and a round bottom-‘transom’). The widest point is under the front bulkhead. This shifts inherent stability to the anglers on the bow. With additional wetted surface under the angler’s feet, any change in stance has a lessoned effect on the person manning the platform. Important factor for anyone who becomes fatigued chasing their anglers every move to remain balanced.

After the obligatory “hellos” Mel dropped a surprise. “You’re getting a two-for-one today. Geno Baker has the preproduction Lithium 18 on the way.” Wow! How many time do you get the chance to step off one boat and right onto another then run, pole and compare each under the exact same condition and variables? Two similar yet different boats designed and built by very different people, yet targeted to the same use. There was no way I would pass this opportunity up.

With the Lithium still on its way, my son lowered the Power Pole on the Scout and we all climbed aboard the Heron 18. I always enjoy spending time with Mel. No hyperbole, no bravado or showman ship just simple down to earth; here is what it is. As we poled along into the shallowest water I could find Mel took time to describe the Heron 18 and why it was a two year labor to get it to this point. 

High tech CAD designs, fluid dynamic simulations and 3D cut plugs are nice. Possibly a more profitable way to shorten time to market. Yet in my opinion something is lost in the translation of bits and bytes to wetted surface. Some of the most beautiful timeless cars were designed with nothing more than an idea on a bar napkin and a slide ruler. Imagination and perseverance were the computers of the day. Sandpaper was the keyboard. Surfaces were dreamed then brought to life through hours of sculpting. This imbued a sole into the car. How many skiffs today have the hand of the designer run over every surface feeling how the water would caress the shape? Something one simply can not do with the cold digital X,Y coordinates of a piece of software.

Mel is an old-school kind of builder. Don’t get me wrong, he embraces new technologies and processes where they make sense, such as the use of carbon and kevlar or latest hinges. Yet, he leaves to manual labor things like sculpting the running surface, and taking time to run the plug on the water. He then brings it back to the shop to cut, shape and change his design before any attempt to finalize a mold for production. This process is slow and arguably, a less profitable way to make a new boat. Yet somehow the final product is more satisfying in an intangible way.

I spent time poking my head into every possible hatch and space that would allow. Fit, finish and layout exceed every expectation I have for a skiff. Over the years I have seen constant improvement with the Ankona and now Salt Marsh lines. Any argument over fit, finish and value with current products are null in my opinion. An argument to avoid one of their skiffs for perceived lack in finish are simply a hubristic way to piss away hard earned money.

There are three large dry storage hatches in the stern with the center one plumbed as a live well. A hatch access to the center console to inspect wiring and battery. Front hatch shares space with fuel a tank but doesn’t hinder usable space for safety or tackle storage. Looking under the gunwale at the rod storage lay out everything as expected with accessible being paramount, though not without room for changes. 

Rod storage was ample but I would want larger diameter rod tubes to accommodate the rod eyes on my larger shark/tarpon rods. Positioning of the rod holders is infinitely variable so anyone with a Zebco click spinner to a 9 foot fly rod will have space. 

While we are on the topic of rod storage, I like stand up storage via vertical rod holders on a center console. Lots of them! Unfortunately, on the Heron 18 Mel had to review the port side of the console is also where the access hatch was. When asked Mel said it can easily be moved to the front side of the console if so desired. 

“SHILL, HE’S A SHILL” you must be screaming at your computer by now. Relax Francis and keep reading.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

_Thread split due to 10,000 character limit for posts. 
_
After sometime, Geno arrived to the ramp with the Lithium. We met him as he was finishing up launching the Lithium. Let me start by saying the Lithium cuts a stunning profile on the water. In the typical confusion and chaos of weekend ramp traffic everyone stopped and turned to gaze at the Lithium. There is something inherently sexy to the lines. Sharp knife like bow, smooth curved transom (seams to be a recent trend the past few years) cavernous spray rails the Lithium is no slouch in the eye appeal department. Much of the Morejohn DNA is on display with the Lithium.

If you are not familiar with the name Chris Morejohn I would say “Welcome to technical poling skiffs… you have a lot to catch up on.” He is most famous for his groundbreaking designs as one of the co-founders of Hells Bay. These days you can find Chris working hard at new designs and sailing between the Florida Keys and his home in the Bahamas. A man who’s blood flows saltier than most, Chris, like Mel, is old school. His computer is a blank sheet of paper. Keyboard replaced by a pencil. Chris has an innate ability to convert thought into skillfully crafted drawings. His drawings are part artistry and part technical. If you are so inclined, you can buy one of his designs and build a skiff on your own. [http://chrismorejohn.com]

As I surveyed the Lithium for the first time it was immediately apparent that stern freeboard is more pronounced than the Heron. While both the Heron and Lithium sported 90 hp outboards. Etec for the Heron and Suzuki for the Lithium. The Lithium had less pronounced squat. For those who anchor in less than ideal conditions for tarpon or work wrecks in the Gulf of Mexico, this extra mass above the waterline would provide additional safety.

Hatch layout and space utilization could not really be compared. The deck on the Lithium is not the final design. In talking to Mel and Geno they commented that the Heron deck technically could fit on the Lithium but the over hangs would be different. The information I gleaned from this was that for all intents and purposes storage and layout could be similar if designed. The only significant difference in my opinion would be storage in the bow hatch as the hull shape is more narrow due to the sharper entry.

After we idled our caravan of 18’ skiffs out to the IRL proper I hopped onboard the Lithium. Powering the skiffs with a 90hp outboard they will easily motivate into the mid 40’s. Differences were minimal bringing the boats up onto plane. On the Heron I tend to use less tab input than the Lithium. The Heron also achieves plane with less bow lift. While both boats carve ridiculously tight turning radius, the Lithium dips its gunwale slightly deeper than the Heron to achieve a tighter turn. Both have confident well planted rides.

Crossing choppy conditions is where I had my first sensation of uniqueness. The Lithium, pardon the overused expression, was like a hot knife through butter. It’s sharp bow pierced each wave parting it like Moses parted the Red Sea. The hull channeling rogue spray into the spray rails and redirecting it with authority. The Lithium felt more confident pushing hard into the waves but care on overdoing it. Trim Tab adjustments were instantaneous and can quickly be over done listing the hull port or starboard.

In contrast, the Heron ride was not significantly less comfortable but the way spray is managed is different. Instead of sucking the spray up into the channels of the spray rail the Heron hull pushes the spray out and away from the boat and passengers. Only when the bow is pushed hard into the offending waves will the spray rails get to workout. Both designs accomplish the goal of keeping passengers dry in different ways. In the end a dry passenger doesn’t care how they stayed dry, only that they aren’t sitting in wet skivvies.

The hull of the Lithium had more of a ”ping” as the waves slapped her sides where as the Heron had more of a dull thud. This came down to the hull construction. The Heron has an inner liner with foam to help deaden the sound. The Lithium did not. 

With the power runs completed it was time to command the Lithium from the poling platform. With my son playing hop scotch across the bow to simulate anglers moving about, all of the characteristics that added advantage to ride gave way to more effort to keep balance. The poling platform of the Lithium is higher than the Heron off the waterline. Partly due to its size and partly due to the higher stern freeboard. The sharp bow means less wetted surface under the angler so any shift in movement is more sensitive to the person poling the skiff. I have to caution everyone here. It’s arguable that I would not have noticed differences if it weren’t for the fact that I was able to hop from one skiff to the other side-by-side. Something the average person may not have the opportunity to do. I like to say “looks tippy”. It’s an expression of respect for the boat builders and their accomplishments. Both skiffs “look tippy” yet neither would I characterize as tippy under pole.

Effort required to motivate the skiffs while poling was nearly identical. One good push and they both effortlessly glided forward. Turning each skiff was simple and confident. However the shape of the hulls showed differences in how they responded to my commands. The Heron spun forward of midship closer to the centerline of the angler. While the Lithium spun more inline with the centerline of the skiff. Is this an advantage for one over another, not really. Just a difference that would quickly be accounted for in day to day use. The biggest difference in my opinion is the effect the hull plays on stability under the angler on the bow. Where one skiff gains stability while poling the other gains cutting through chop.

After poling the skiffs for a bit my son and I hopped back onto the Heron for a final comparative reflection. Sometime kids unknowingly ask the most poignant question. “Why would you pick one over the there other?” Yes, why would I pick one over the other? The similarities are so close and the differences are so far. Sure people will jump into one camp or the other and feverishly pound on the keyboard defending their pick. Ford versus Chevy, Coke versus Pepsi. One skiff may cross the nastiest of waters more smoothly while the other will be more compliant under pole. But I can tell you unless there was a significant reason for a decision either will accomplish similar tasks and fish similar waters and provide the similar experiences. 

This was a unique experience and I need to take a moment to thank Mel and Geno for offering up their skiffs for my son and I to check out.

Cheers,
Capt. Jan ‘Curmudgeon Emeritus’


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Thanks for the review. I think it is interesting Morejohn is involved with 2 other skiffs being built right no the plumb bow with pirahna skifss and the 10wt


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Well done! And it reminds me of the well-written reviews on Microskiff prior to the change in format to only a forum


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Nice and informative review. I felt like I was out on the water testing the boats myself while reading.


----------



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

Any idea on how quiet the Heron is with a solo angler? i.e. do the chines stay in the water whether you are fishing solo from the bow or even the poling platform?


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

Why would you pick one over the other... how about price?

Very nice write up.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

That's some good content for this forum. Thanks for the read.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

privateer said:


> Any idea on how quiet the Heron is with a solo angler? i.e. do the chines stay in the water whether you are fishing solo from the bow or even the poling platform?


Since both skiffs use a radiused transom I'd argue that the most efficient way to poll them would be from the bow. 

Cheers


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks for the info. I think I joined this forum 'bout the same time you wrote your last review ( Shipoke 14, iirc ), and have missed your input, which I always found to be balanced / fair.


----------



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Definitely interested in taking the Heron for a test ride.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I don’t write as much as I use to. Too much travel for work. I’m typing this while on a plane in Atlanta on my way to Akron OH.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Awesome review Jan!


----------



## Plumb Crazy (Mar 10, 2018)

Skiff Puppy Love...Im hooked. I really appreciate your writing skills. I learned more then just the stats of a couple of skiffs today. Thank you!!!


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

Finally! The master returns to MS. You are really good at this Jan. Hope to see you on the site more often.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

FMH said:


> Finally! The master returns to MS. You are really good at this Jan. Hope to see you on the site more often.


Thanks Mitch. As time allows I want to do more articles.

Cheers


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Crossing my fingers hoping the Chittum troll can find this thread.


----------



## HxCsharkin (Aug 31, 2016)

Great review! Well done and thank you!


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Good Stuff!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Great write up! I am super stoked now after reading this! I am actually sitting in a hotel in Fort Pierce, waiting for sunrise to take the Heron 18 out for the day. I'm going to get to pole it, fish it, run it and try to get a real day's worth of fishing in it. My buddy will be out beside me running my Heron 16, so I will get to experience the difference between the 16 and 18 side by side. 

Glad to have you back on here writing; it's because of your insight that I got so deeply involved into this world of fishing on microskiffs.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

paint it black said:


> Great write up! I am super stoked now after reading this! I am actually sitting in a hotel in Fort Pierce, waiting for sunrise to take the Heron 18 out for the day. I'm going to get to pole it, fish it, run it and try to get a real day's worth of fishing in it. My buddy will be out beside me running my Heron 16, so I will get to experience the difference between the 16 and 18 side by side.
> 
> Glad to have you back on here writing; it's because of your insight that I got so deeply involved into this world of fishing on microskiffs.


Pib
Give us the review of fishing and rides of both 16 vs 18 herons?


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah as one poster already asked....price? I am not interested in either so its not an issue to me. But if you are doing a side by side comparison of skiffs with that level of solid detail to not at least mention the relative costs seems to be missing an important element.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

grovesnatcher said:


> Pib
> Give us the review of fishing and rides of both 16 vs 18 herons?


Here's the video we shot while testing the Heron 18





I was impressed, the skiff shot up on plane immediately, and was very quick with the 90 ETEC. While poling, I can feel the Heron 18 was a much larger fishing platform, but I was surprised at the ease of poling. It pushed easily with little effort. The Heron 16 is a beast in fowl weather, so I expected nothing less from the 18. My main concern was on how easy it would be to spend a day poling; it passed my assessment with flying colors. 

It all depends on what you're looking for. For me, I prefer the Heron 16. Due to my style of fishing, I like a skiff that's smaller and easier to maneuver through the glades. My love for the Heron 16 is because it's capabilities in extreme weather and crossing rough waters while still being able to get in to some tight quarters. 

The 18 is the opposite. a big skiff that can handle it's own in the shallow water flats, as well out in the big stuff. 
My buddy ended up buying the same 18 we tested out on this video and he loves it. He guide's in SWFL.


----------

